# Jack Dempsey , Pleco in 75Gallon Suitable tank mates, Jack doesnt like Oscars



## leongreenway

Hello,

My friend has a 75Gallon Tank with a Jack Dempsey and a large Pleco. Up until this Tuesday he had an Oscar.

The problem is the Oscar used to start on the JD but always lost. In the end he lost an eye, got all messed up.

My friend tried to quarantine him but it was too late.

He is gutted but wants another fish.

What do you recomend, preferably another Cichlid or good looking robust fish / fishes.

Any advice would be cool.

Leon


----------



## ron v

There are several large aggressive CA cichlids that may work for your friend. However, nothing may work. Your friends jack has already staked his claim to that aquarium. You could try rearranging the tanks decorations and make sure there are plenty of hiding places. Any fish big and tough enough to stand up to the jack is going to have his own agenda so I'm afraid it will be a war zone, but it's been done.


----------



## buddah101

dovii


----------



## leongreenway

Wolf Cichlid, looks cool, but doesnt it get too big for the tank ? not being a know it all as i have been accused in the past, just got info from google and wanted to check your opinion, dont take offense please


----------



## PigMonkeyFish

A 75 gallon tank is far too small for a fish like a wolf (dovii).
A male can grow upto 30 inches and will kill what ever it can get in contact with.


----------



## Cichlid Man

To be honest with you, the jack's gotta go. No matter what you try the Jack's not going to like 
another potential threat invading his personal space. If you want to keep a Dempsey, then best thing to do is to by a few babies and grow them up with other small cichlids so that they get used to each other. Introducing a stranger to a jack Dempsey is like trying to kill a fire with fire.


----------



## PigMonkeyFish

Leon 
You didnt mention the size of the dempsey.
If it is still growing eg 2-4 inches there are a variey of equally bad tempered territorial similar sized cichlids that would "probably" be capable to weather the initial storm from a threatend jack.
As Ron v stated the key would be to confuse the jack with a move of enviroment, so he/she would be unsure as to what was his/her territory to defend. Make sure there are plenty of hiding places as well as there may quite a few fireworks untill an order is formed.
Good luck


----------



## leongreenway

The Jack is about 6 inches if memory serves.
He got on with the Pleco fine andoes bother it at all.


----------



## leongreenway

Actually, checked with my mate, its 4inches.

How about firemouth or Convicts


----------



## Cichlid Man

Again, with all cichlids, if a cichlid has claimed part of his tank as his own territory, he will fight others who enter it, and if the tank is too small chasing can happen constantly if not controlled in the right way. So there's no garantee that any cichlid will be safe in your setup.


----------



## leongreenway

Yeah fair enough.

We were talking about fire mouthsyesterday. He asked me to ask you lot if anyone could recommend a fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man

I think that this fish would make a good choice because it tolerates a wide range of water conditions, dosn't need much looking after, isn't aggressive, and wouldn't get bullied by your jack dempsey.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0002IZHEE.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg






LoL :lol:


----------



## Cichlid Man

I think that any sort of central american cichlid would be a great threat to your jack dempsey, so some sort of catfish like a medium sized pleco or a large doridid would make a peaceful addition.


----------



## leongreenway

He's Already got a suckermouth Catfish, wouldnt another cause territorial problems


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yes.


----------



## FishEyes22

My Convict gets along with my two JD's just fine they even hide in the same holes together but they also grew up together they were purchesed same time at the same size.


----------

